# Buying a GPS for use overseas (walking)



## 3kids4me (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone used a handheld GPS to find their way around in a foreign country?  I saw some people doing this last time I was in London and we need a new car GPS anyway, so I'm thinking of buying one and taking it with me.  Anyone done this and have any recommendations?  I'm not sure all of them can be set to "pedestrian."

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2012)

My Garmin Nuvi 1250 does this, but short battery life and the need for maps for where you are traveling make it an expensive and short-lived choice. I've used it afoot to tell which metro train- or bus to take to what stop etc., but even as small as it is, bulk and short battery life make it better for vehicle than on foot. 

I prefer the ubiquitous paper tourist maps available at tourist offices everywhere. Electronic aids brand you even more as a wealthy tourist target for thieves and distract you from seeing the sights you come to see anyway.

For a better experience, learn to say "Where is the______" in the local language. 9 times out of 10 the locals will answer you in English and you'll have a new friend.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 5, 2012)

For our trip to Spain in May, we bought a new Garmin that takes chips for adding maps.  The Spain/Portugal map was either $25.00 or $35.00, and the maps were really, really good.  Even very small towns were complete.  The unit itself was on sale for not much more than $100.00 at Costco.

However, for walking, I agree that the weight and short battery life would make it very impractical.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 5, 2012)

3kids4me said:


> Has anyone used a handheld GPS to find their way around in a foreign country?  I saw some people doing this last time I was in London and we need a new car GPS anyway, so I'm thinking of buying one and taking it with me.  Anyone done this and have any recommendations?  I'm not sure all of them can be set to "pedestrian."
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, we do this a lot. We do have 2 Garmins and a TomTom - yes, I know, ridiculous, don't know how that happened; the same for my 5 mobile phones - and they all have the pedestrian function. It works very good. I use it all the time to find shops or restaurants. It is amazing. You can even download routes and walks to your GPS.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 5, 2012)

We used our Garmin Nuvi1450LTM in pedestrian mode while walking around Dublin and it worked fine.  It fit comfortably inside my DH's front pocket of his slacks.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2012)

I put our bulky, vehicle-Garmin in my front pocket and used it in Washington, DC, to go from museum to museum, and find Metro stops. In Scotland, I loaded a map on a chip and used it to walk thru Edinbrough.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I prefer the ubiquitous paper tourist maps available at tourist offices everywhere. Electronic aids brand you even more as a wealthy tourist target for thieves and distract you from seeing the sights you come to see anyway.
> 
> For a better experience, learn to say "Where is the______" in the local language. 9 times out of 10 the locals will answer you in English and you'll have a new friend.
> 
> Jim



My thoughts exactly. 

I even have been known to stop in a bar, have a local drink and ask the bartender. Sometimes this shortens the journey considerably in one way or another. 

Cheers


----------



## spruce (Jun 27, 2012)

The car GPS have too short a battery life to use for a full day. We bought a hand held Garmin 450 that takes rechargable batteries and carried an extra set. We loaded in both Paris and Rome maps, it worked great. Handhelds are used by hikers, bikers, hunters etc. The 450 was $249 during a black Friday sale last Thanksgiving. There is a 450T also that cost more, it had terrain maps loaded for like $100 more. They are probably a little cheaper now.


----------



## geekette (Jun 27, 2012)

exactly why I bought my Garmin - pedestrian and bike modes + ability to buy City Maps for that purpose.

With folks all over the planet heads-down over other gadgets I don't think a gps is easily discernible from a smart phone so does not put the neon TOURIST sign on as much as maybe in the past.

Besides, I AM a tourist!!  

I definitely like to get the local flavor and try my new language, but, I still have to make sure I can get myself back "home" despite my directional impairments.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2012)

spruce said:


> The car GPS have too short a battery life to use for a full day.



We found that turning it off when we arrive at a stop significantly extends battery-life.


----------

